
Turning to Jerks to Restore Allure of Soda Fountains - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/07/06/dining/a-bid-to-restore-the-allure-of-the-soda-fountain.html?src=ISMR_HP_LO_MST_FB&pagewanted=all
======
rexf
While I'd appreciate artisan soda, I wouldn't want to pay the premium price.

A 20 oz bottle of coke/pepsi is overpriced at $2 in NYC. I wouldn't want to
pay $4?[1] for a soda jerk mixing natural syrups into carbonated water.

[1]<http://brooklynfarmacy.blogspot.com/p/our-menu.html>

------
lucian1900
Uh, maybe in the US. You can find soda fountains in pretty much all UK
buffets.

~~~
wccrawford
You have soda bars like beer taps? Because that's what they're talking about.
Where there's a soda jerk (bar tender) that gets the soda for you.

US restaurants have a lot of self-serve fountains.

~~~
robg
With homebrew syrups?

